# Longer shorts to cover knee pads



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I currently have a few shorts that are typical in length, probably around 12" inseam or so. I've been riding with Troy Lee Designs knee pads lately and when I'm pedaling, there is a 3" gap or so between the bottom of the shorts and the knee pad.

Have any recommendations on a durable longer mtb shorts? I've see a few DH shorts with a 14" inseam which should do the job. But, I don't want a heavy weight longer short for hot weather riding. (I also don't want anything too thin as I do want protection if/should I hit the ground)

Thanks!


----------



## Jave (Feb 22, 2011)

Raceface Indy Shorts have a 15" inseam and aren't too heavy. Unfortunately, they are too short for me too. Hoping someone has a suggestion for a 16" or 17" short that isn't heavy.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Have you checked Competitive Cyclist? I've had good luck buying gear from them. (I'm female, so not giving suggestions).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

So what's the real complaint? Tan lines between the pads & shorts? Protection? IMO, I'd rather have the shorts above the pads, because otherwise, the shorts can get caught up in the pads as I pedal, which can quickly get annoying.


----------



## zongman (Jul 28, 2014)

i wear poc flow shorts, expensive but really well made and fit over my knee pads. they dont ride up either, no signs of wear on the inside where they rub against the pads unlike the fox shorts they replaced. pretty thick tho, i dont find them too warm in the new england summer.

edit: i wear them with joint vpd 2.0 dh long knee


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

tld moto are on the long'sh side


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet protection hunter enduros are long enough to cover pads. The POC flows are short-ish.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

watts888 said:


> So what's the real complaint? Tan lines between the pads & shorts? Protection? IMO, I'd rather have the shorts above the pads, because otherwise, the shorts can get caught up in the pads as I pedal, which can quickly get annoying.


No major complaint, I'd like a bit more protection should the bottom of my current sets of shorts ride up in a crash. I hit a few gnarly trails here in N. Cal that would shred skin like soft butter.

Thanks for the replies. I have looked at the tld moto which fits the criteria.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I wear these for around the town and in the woods. They aren't padded, but you can wear something underneath if need be. They have been very comfortable, slightly stretchy and are a bit on the baggy side with plenty of pocket storage. They have a pull string on the bottom of the leg to tighten the fit to keep them in place if that's your thing. I think they are relatively inexpensive too. They look nice enough for my wife to let me wear them out and about too.

Men's Commuter Pedal Pushers Cycling Capri or Biking Knicker


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I wear Endura Zyme 3/4 shorts and they cover the pads but I think they're discontinued but any of their 3/4 shorts should do the same.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to recommend the One Industries Atom 2016 shorts. I have been wearing mine for trail and DH park days. They are a nice thin but durable short that have been great for the summer. They are advertised as 13" inseam but they go just below the knees on me at just under 6'. I would size down as they run a bit big. They come with a decent liner as well.


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

i cant express how much i love my prana stretch zions. built in cinch so no belt needed.

https://www.rei.com/product/894355/prana-stretch-zion-shorts-mens-12-inseam


----------

